# Insurance and advice



## RyanChristian (Dec 23, 2013)

Hay everyone

I am a new member on this forum and I was hoping if someone can give me some helpful*advice and information on*insurance, (Sorry if you guys/girls get this a lot). I am 20 years old, I passed my driving test at 18. I been looking at the Nissan Skyline R33 GTS. I went on a comparison the cheapest quote I got was £21000 no joke.*

I did some research and I found out later that mostly all skyline are imports and its hard to one that hasn't been modified in some way. *I think the reason for the high cost**Was most insurance company don't know about the car.

I'm 20 years old I have 0*no claims bonus and I found a skyline R33 GTS for sale (£5200) *I always wanted a skyline ever since I played Gran Turismo and need for speed on the ps2. I'm a full time student at college (IT Media L3). I was going to get insured on my mums Fiat panda but the insurance was £1200 fully com but it's still a lot for a car thats worth £600. I also need a car that could get me to my volunteer work at Chatham Dockyard, I work on the heritage railway about twice *a month as a trainee fireman, I would go more if I had a car.

If I have to pay a lot for insurance I want to at least have a car I like.

If I get the car I mostly use it for motorway driving and occasionally going shopping . My parents aren't paying for the car or the insurance. I have been washing cars and Reselling used games I get for cheap on Ebay to raise the money I need, I'm about a 3rd of the way so far.*

If I get the car and I've had a couple of years driving on the road I would like to go to track days and drift events.*

Anyway thanks for reading my long post

Merry Christmas and a happy new year.

Feel free to message me


Ryan*


*





*


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Keep hunting about you may get a decent insurance quote somewhere. I paid £1400 for my 1.4 corsa, the car was only worth 1k. But getting on the insurance ladder early means you get the NCB up.

Stick you mum on the insurance as a named driver.

Corsa
Puma
Fiesta ST
Old forus
Civic


----------



## G_T_R (Jul 11, 2012)

the only way is to start from the bottom and work your NCB up unless your loaded and can afford to pay high insurance prices lol

im 23 , 5 years NCB and pay £1100 for a r32 gtr roughly 400bhp all mods decalred
your post code and where the car is kept really makes a big difference in the price


----------



## RyanChristian (Dec 23, 2013)

*Thanks for the advice*

Can anyone recommend a insurer?. because the car is a import dose it affect the insurance.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Try any of the insurers in the insurance section but basically you are looking to buy a tail happy RWD import with no no claims. You're an insurers worst nightmare. 

I'd wait a couple of years if I were you. 

Mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd speak to a broker or specialist insurer rather than go on a comparison website, always better to speak to a real person. £21K seems a piss take to be honest.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

considering I had a £9k quote for my 17yo son on a 1.2 polo £21k for a skyline seems reasonable.

try ingenie® - Black Box Car Insurance for New & Young Drivers, 17-25 for insurance (forget the skyline for now) yes they fit a tracking device but other than driving well there are no other restrcitions.

I wouldn't put my son in anything remotely powerfull until he has a couple of years of experience, to do anything else is asking for trouble.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Simonh said:


> considering I had a £9k quote for my 17yo son on a 1.2 polo £21k for a skyline seems reasonable.
> 
> try ingenie® - Black Box Car Insurance for New & Young Drivers, 17-25 for insurance (forget the skyline for now) yes they fit a tracking device but other than driving well there are no other restrcitions.
> 
> I wouldn't put my son in anything remotely powerfull until he has a couple of years of experience, to do anything else is asking for trouble.


I'm either old, out of touch, or both £9K for a Polo just seems unreal. How can they possibly justify it?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm either old, out of touch, or both £9K for a Polo just seems unreal. How can they possibly justify it?


Like we said elsewhere, it's not what you crash that matters, it's what you hit.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd speak to a broker or specialist insurer rather than go on a comparison website, always better to speak to a real person. £21K seems a piss take to be honest.



£21k represents the risk. No insurance company is going to want it but if someone has more more money than sense they will put a price on it. 

It is most definitely not something we'd be interested in.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Try any of the insurers in the insurance section


noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I'm glad I'm no longer 20 years old


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, I'm glad I'm no longer 20 years old


I'd have my 20's back if I could, I think we all would and from a driving perspective, I had more fun in the low value small engined cars than I do now with the more powerful expensive vehicles, and it taught me how to drive as well.


----------



## graveyard (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd love to be 20 again but if my wife was 20 that would be even better.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

My mates first car was a 1.6 civic saloon. He paid £800 for it and the cheapest insurance he could find was £2500. 

My insurance on my GTR was ridiculous until I renewed it a few days ago. I'm now paying £1800, which is a hell of a lot less than I expected, given I was more than 5k prior lol.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Enjoy life, live a little and buy a 1.0 Nova. When you are 25 and have built up NCB's and experience buy a Skyline


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Enjoy life, live a little and buy a 1.0 Nova. When you are 25 and have built up NCB's and experience buy a Skyline


Not many Novas about these days! I think you are about 15 years out of date.


----------

